

Master of His Virtual Domain - ghshephard
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/technology/master-of-his-virtual-domain.html

======
Casseres
This reminds me of the sci-fi novel, _The Unincorporated Man_. Set in the
novel's past, was the Virtual Reality Plague. Essentially for the vast
majority of people spending time in VR was more preferable than living in real
life, and for parents, it was easier to stop babies from crying by putting a
VR headset on them than caring for them. It caused economies to collapse, and
many deaths.

While VR is just starting to emerge, you can see similar circumstances in the
news today. This article is an example, but occasionally you hear about
parents who spend so much time gaming online, that they neglect their babies
and they die from malnutrition.

If anyone is looking for a good sci-fi book to read, I highly recommend _The
Unincorporated Man_. To me, it's up there with Ender's Game on how great the
ideas and thoughts conveyed in the book are.

